# Tolkien Forum Profile



## Violanthe (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi, everyone! Some of you already know me, or may have seen me around the forums, but for those who don't, I'm an editor for ARWZ, an online magazine for fans of scifi, fantasy and horror. I've been consulting with David Pence because I would like to write up a profile of the Tolkien Forum to feature on the magazine. We decided that we'd like your help in compiling this profile, since you folks are such a large part of the works here. 

I have some questions, but I'm also interested in what you find important and unique about this community, so feel free to volunteer anything I may have forgotten to ask about.

I'm interested in the following: When was the forum founded, and by whom? What are the personalities of your most prominent, or outspoken, members and what are their interests? What do you see as the guiding premise or theme(s) of the board? What types of discussions do you encourage - or discourage? The favorite genres or even specific books, films, etc. that you members like to discuss?

Overall, I would like the profile to give our readers a sense of the character of your board, what you're about, what types of discussions and events they're likely to find there, what mood they'll discover in the various forums (serious debate? wackiness and humor? etc.). Basically, what do you feel is important to tell prospective members about the board? I want this profile to capture the attention of our readers who would be interested in visiting the Tolkien Forum. I'll use your responses here to write up the profile.

Thanks,


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 29, 2006)

Beorn's probably the biggest "character" about, just from A. Experience and B. Involvement. Some people have been around longer but he's been here more often and more consistantly. I'm going on five years, myself. 

We are mainly a "Tolkien" forum but we allow off topic discussions on just about any topic besides Religion and Politics (and probably anything that would be considered above the PG-13 rating we try to encourage due to our younger members).

Off topics are encouraged only in the specified bits, and while anything goes in Stuff and Bother the main attractions seem to be the Green Dragon (where you can discuss literature and entertainment) and the Prancing Pony which is set asside for our members' own literary endevours. 

There has always been a little controversy about whether, as a _Tolkien_ forum, we should "encourage" non-Tolkien discussion at all, but I have always felt that if we are part of a "community," which is what I like to think this is, these discussions are going to spring up as our members form friendships and explore like interests and it is in the best interest of the forums to provide a place for these discussions, hence the whole "Bars and Inns" section. 

We are here mainly to discuss Tolkien, but we like to discuss anything fantasy and some science fiction and occassionally even Shakespeare or Dusty-ov-ov-sky will pop up.

Come to have fun with other Ringers is what I would say to anyone who thinks about joining.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Mar 29, 2006)

I think if you are allowed into the Archives, you'll find some very interesting entries which will give you an idea of just how good the place once was.

Barley


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 29, 2006)

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=10863

Found this!


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 30, 2006)

Also, on that note, there's a thread called the History of this Tolkien Forum Dot Com Place in one of the bars.

If you want some names of outspoken members, I'd would say talk to YayGollum, elgee (HLGStrider), Gothmog, Barley (Barliman Butterbur), e.Blackstar and the mods. They seem to be the most outspoken people on here.
This website is obviously about all matters related to Tolkien, but have to be brought up in a thread. I really enjoy Tolkien related threads, but anything I'm interested in (such as cricket) is good to discuss as well. I don't personally discourage any threads, but I do just ignore them if I'm not interested.
The Bars and Inns are probably the most interesting and light-hearted areas, and the other forums are more serious (RPG's excluded). If anyone participates in a thread, I expect them to be fully committed. The RPG's are, I think, a good idea, as it lets knowledge of Tolkien's world flow and come out of people, and lets you see their character. Speaking of RPG's, I also started a Star Wars one (in the Star Wars forum), but it's been a while since I did anything on it.
If someone I know is thinking of joining, or a new member joins, I give a few helpful hints to make the start easier, such as follow the rules, participate actively and if you aren't going to stick around, don't bother joining, as if you reply to a thread or start one, it becomes annoying to find they're gone and don't even listen to what people have to say on their thoughts.


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 30, 2006)

Woah! I guess that I haven't noticed you about, Violanthe person. I thank you for your little website thing. Very cool. Anyways, answers to your questions:

It was founded on August eighteenth, in 2001, as far as I know, by the dapence person.

The personalities of the most prominent or outspoken members are things like --> fiercely intelligent and full of appreciation for the things that merit some, creative in very many ways, which is a pretty ideal sort to hope for, honest, loyal, stubborn, helpful, way too generous, youthfully eager when new people arrive, hoping that they are the sort to stimulate the discussions even more, and very friendly, of course. Ick. I just toss Private Message things at the sorts who catch my eye. 

Interests of those sorts of people (Well, I was thinking of a lot of different people for the question that I just answered. oh well.) ---> That Tolkien dude? Writing? Debates, socialization with the few that they have found with similar interests, gardening, photography, learning new languages, cooking, video games, and probably more things than what I happen to be certain of.

The guiding premise or theme of this particular website thing = A well-rounded location that is always open to new ideas. Well-rounded in its members and its opportunities, I mean to write.

Types of discussion that this place encourages are obvious, I would think. The types of discussion that have sections open for them. Ones that I would guess that this place is especially fond of are insightful and new methods of viewing a particular concept, grand and glorious and intelligent debates, long and epic role-playing games, sharing creative juices, and, of course, the humorous type things.

The stuff that we discourage, for whatever unknown reasons, are political and religious type things. We tried that a while ago, but, maybe because we had one too many writers who couldn't stop offending too many others, one too many overly sensitive writers, and slash or not enough motivation to solve problems, the dapence person decided to ban those topics. Of course, I don't actually know why they were banned. Those are just a few ideas that I have come up with. I am not especially interested in those topics, anyways. I am not especially concerned that they have been banned. I am especially concerned that future members who might have been really cool have been turned away from this place because they preferred places where they could be free to attempt to discuss whatever pops into their brains.

Favorite genres or specific books, films, or whatever else that people enjoy discussing: Well, the Tolkien type stuffs, I would think. We also have some pretty new areas just for C. S. Lewis and Star Wars type stuffs, but I happen to know that many other and very wide interests exist. I would guess that enough interest just hasn't been shown yet for them to get their own sections. I don't see why we can't just stick all not Tolkien type things in one section, though. But then, I have never had a problem with pressing a "Go to the next page of this particular section" button.  

A sense of the character of this particular board thing ---> Well, I pretty much answered that in my explanation of the guiding premise or theme, but how's about ---> The character of a person who is open-minded, intelligent, thoughtful, surprising, and has a wide range of geeky interests. The perfect geeky friend? Hm. Creepy. The perfect place to happily pick from a wide range of geeky brains. Yes, that sounds correct.

This place happens to be about ---> Garn. Stuff that I have already mentioned. Hm. Maybe I should have combined a few things or just not have been so stubborn about answering everything that could be seen as a separate question? oh well. This place happens to be about ---> The many ways by which you could be entertained by Tolkien type things. And whatever other geeky type things that you wish to discuss.

What types of discussions and events that random people happen to be likely to discover at this particular website thing ---> Discussions on books and movies and writing in general and what you happen to be upset about and what forces tears of joy to spring from your eye sockets? The event of a good debate or R. P. G. thing starting. The event of a good debate looking for a few good judges. The event of the unveiling of some new spin-off website thing or some specialized section for discussion. What else? Ring Destruction Day wasn't too long ago.  

Moods in the various forum things ---> Well, they are all pretty achingly open and full of many different sorts of people. Yay for variety! I introduce new viewpoints, and they call me crazy or show me that they can be just as crazy.

News, Announcements, & Site Management Discussions ---> Well, that is a section that the higher up types feel is sacrosanct, so it is pretty boring for me. Exciting, if you do not have the ability to wait for the next word from someone in charge of something?  

Member News & Announcements ---> Friendly. Creepy. I don't go there very often.

The Works Of J. R. R. Tolkien ---> Friendly and intelligent and insightful and fun. It is why I am here.

The Halls Of Tolkienology ---> Specialized, creative, and geekily passionate. Serious debate can be found here. 

General Discussions On Tolkien's Work ---> A more lighthearted version of the section two up from this one. Appreciative. Fun. Wackiness and humor can be found here.

Related Subjects ---> Full of passion for viewpoints on movies. Probably very fun. 

Middle-earth RPG (RolePlaying Games) ---> Very fun, creative, and impressive.

Bars & Inns ---> Very friendly and open and sociable. *shudders* Even though I check in often.  Wackiness and humor can be found here, too.

Mathom House ---> Reminiscent?

What I happen to feel is important to tell prospective members? Greetings, prospective members! This is YayGollum. I happen to be a member of this The Tolkien Forum Dot Com place. Having all kinds of fun? Oh, I hope so! Anyways, you happen to be looking for a suitable website to interact with those of similar interests, yes? I suggest this particular website thing. Mostly because we have pretty much everything that you could want, plenty that you probably have never even thought of (so that you will have more to chew on, once you are done with what you came for), and the open minds to make more for you, if you don't already see it. If you are a fan of this Tolkien person's writings, you will find many intelligent and insightful brains to pick or toss a new idea at. If you are a fan of any Tolkien writing based movie, you will find many who have also seen the film and wish to discuss it. If you can't contain your creative juices for very long, we offer many different sorts of vessels for them to spill into. I love sampling all of those juices. If you are a fan of something else, we have not Tolkien type sections with very many friendly type people to join you.

I volunteer something that you didn't ask about. ---> Yes, I am one of the more widely known personalities here. The popularity gets to be a bit stifling, but I understand it.  I challenge any to a debate about any Tolkien type subject that I have access to. Even if I don't win (Have I ever won a debate that I have taken part in, here?), I will entertain you, and you will probably find other debate enthusiasts. If you are a large fan of Tolkien type writings but aren't a large fan of debates, I have plenty of crazy opinions on some of the stuff that the Tolkien dude came up with. They should entertain you, but I wish to challenge you to shock me with your own creative viewpoints! Also, I wish to challenge any to join me in a Role-Playing Game. Plenty of talented writers exist and enjoy Tolkien type writings. Why not show off your skills while being creative? Also, also, I will be hanging out in the Star Wars section. Any fans of that series, join just for it! Maybe you can read some Tolkien type stuffs in between Star Wars books? Anyways, I can still do all of the things that I did in the Tolkien sections for you in the Star Wars section. Also, even if the section for your interest doesn't seem very populated, I read everything and pretty much always start tossing Private Message things at the people who interest me. Where you people at? Hm. A lot of this probably could have gone in the section directly in front of this one. oh well.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Mar 30, 2006)

I like it more than some other forums I've frequented because it always seems more friendly. So many other sites tend to go 'clique-y' after awhile, and while everyone here has their own group of friends, I'd like to think that we're quite welcoming.

And in that fancy profile of yours, d'you think you could slip in a mention to our beloved Project Evil?


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Mar 30, 2006)

YayGollum said:


> I am especially concerned that future members who might have been really cool have been turned away from this place because they preferred places where they could be free to attempt to discuss whatever pops into their brains.



Unfortunately, your concern is too little too late (but thanks for saying it!). The damage from _exactly_ that has already happened. We have lost many of our best and brightest because they were not allowed to discuss volatile topics. I fear that even if the policy changes back (fat chance) they will _never_ come back.

Barley


----------



## e.Blackstar (Mar 30, 2006)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> Unfortunately, your concern is too little too late (but thanks for saying it!). The damage from _exactly_ that has already happened. We have lost many of our best and brightest because they were not allowed to discuss volatile topics. I fear that even if the policy changes back (fat chance) they will _never_ come back.



Barley, for god's sake, _the horse is dead!_


----------



## Violanthe (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks everyone! You've given me a lot to work with, but by all means, keep it coming!


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 31, 2006)

By the way, you will say when the article comes out, won't you?


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Mar 31, 2006)

e.Blackstar said:


> Barley, for god's sake, _the horse is dead!_



The horse is dead you say? I say _neigh!_ 

Yes, the horse is dead, however you weren't here when it was alive. Had you been, you would have been one of the top contributors, and you wouldn't have been so blithely dismissive now.

Barley


----------



## e.Blackstar (Mar 31, 2006)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> Yes, the horse is dead, however you weren't here when it was alive. Had you been, you would have been one of the top contributors, and you wouldn't have been so blithely dismissive now.



I wasn't here when it was alive? I joined TTF before you, bucko...I was here, alright.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Mar 31, 2006)

e.Blackstar said:


> I wasn't here when it was alive? I joined TTF before you, bucko...I was here, alright.



I assumed otherwise, buck_a_, because I have three times (would have been four without The Great Purge) the number of posts. 

Barley


----------



## e.Blackstar (Mar 31, 2006)

That doesn't mean anything...I've just been sadly lacking in the LotR-related posts.


----------



## Violanthe (Apr 4, 2006)

> By the way, you will say when the article comes out, won't you?


 
Sure! Probably will be sometime in early summer. And it won't just be a one-time thing. It will remain online and be featured regularly.


----------

